# Poulan bvm200 blower won't start....



## LOWRIDER60 (Apr 30, 2009)

Has spark,and won't even start with a little starting fluid.Muffler's not clogged.Took out spark plug and pulled starter cord but only seems to be suction at plug hole and no compression blowing out.No compression with a guage either.I don't believe it has a reed valve.Me thinky piston may be kaput.Help.....................................................


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Make sure all the bolts holding the cylinder are tight, just make sure all bolts are tight. Look through the exhaust port to see if the cylinder and piston are badly scored, if so its junk. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

no compression blowing out, piston is broke, even if rings where bad, would still have atleast 3 to 6 pounds presure.


----------



## LOWRIDER60 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Poulan BVM200 problem discovered......*

Pulled it apart,piston ring is burnt(flush with piston).Cylinder and piston don't appear to be scored though.Would replacing the piston ring alone be worthwhile? I stopped by the Mower Shop in town (Stevensville,Md.)and the owner told me that the ethanol in the gas is causing the small engines to run hotter and is burning them up.......................................


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the piston and cylinder is not scored then you should be able to remove the stuck ring and replace it.


----------

